# Last race at Suzuka Circuit 2010



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

This past Sunday was my final race at Suzuka Circuit, a bittersweet end to the season, it's always awesome to race there, but I was a little sad knowing it would be my last time.
We had two 30 minute sessions, and the groups were large this time, about 65 cars per group. Suzuka is long, so 65 actually isn't too much, but it's more than I've raced with before.
I had the GT-R in for Nismo stabilizer bars, Nismo Solid Shift, oil change and brake fluid change, along with Nismo plugs and a new coil harness before the race. The stabilizer bars made an immediate difference, and the Solid Shift provided a more direct shift feel.
As always, the craziest of the crazy were out in full force at this event, with many cars being trucked in due to their "non-street legalness". The regular Sting Racing crew with 3 NSXs, 2 GT-Rs and others (M3, IF etc) were there as well. A couple other crazy NSXs showed up, and a lone female in a white BNR32 that was crazy fast (and I must say she was absolutely beautiful as well, the woman I mean  ).
An acquaintance of mine was also there with his Ferrari, and dumped his R35 in favour of his BNR32 this time. You can see the Ferrari in front of me in the videos, along with the BRN32 spitting flames all over the place.

I finished 33 out of the 65 cars, not breaking my lap record, but coming close. The second session started in rain, so most of the session was just "fun driving" for me, not pushing it right to the edge. It was a nice, relaxing way to spend the final laps at Suzuka. All in all, another awesome day, and no major crashes, so everyone went home in one piece.

Here are the videos and pics! (Videos shot on GoPro 720 HD)

Session 1, window mount cam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIuctOx4cSU

Session 2, roof mount cam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y96GWzC5QCs

Into the pits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6pffoQX7hw

Some pics of my car:


















































































Enough of that junker, here's the others!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great pics and very nice 32. thks for sharing

Carlo


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Haven't seen the vids yet but the pics of your 32 are so nice!

Must be so much fun doing that...

Will be home very shortly... looking forward to the vids!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Great pics,

Anyone know this front bumper and where to get one?










Thanks


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I have to say...this looks like it would be my dream come true to race there in my car!

One of the best tracks IMO.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the pics, videos, and your car Daryl!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

did blitz do bumpers for skyline?, that bumper on the 33 looks similar to the blitz kits you used to get for civics

nice pics ,thanks for posting


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

damn there are some real monsters there, great pics


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Nice pics. Interesting front bumper on this one, anyone know who makes it ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Again a good event.

Thanks for taking us there Daryl.
Sadly was the weather towards the end not so well. . . . 

Here is also my photostream of the GSS event at Suzuka on flickr. for super high resolution pictures:
2010 GSS ?????? IN SUZUKA Rd.2 - a set on Flickr

Also a pro edited video will follow for this event.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Which one is the girls car? Awesome pics. Looks like an awesome event!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> Which one is the girls car? Awesome pics. Looks like an awesome event!


this one:









she was really fast, you can see her pass me in the video, and just rocket out of view...too bad a didn't get a picture of her when her helmet was off, i was busy picking my tongue up off the floor lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd be interested to know the spec of your car.. Were they half hour sessions???

must have been really tough on your car if they were...

Thanks


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Daryl was that women not driving an R35 GTR?? She was a looker.

Cool event where you can clearly see what different type of cars can do on different parts of a track, especially Suzuka is very good here, with the streight and following massive right curve.

We saw M3s passing GTRs, GTRs passing Ferraris and NSXs destroying everyone . .lol

The most impressive GTR of the lot for me, was a wide body gunmetal R32 GTR. The owner looked like your gentle banker, but knew how to hit the accel.

No crashes , just drifts in the sand, like that Lexus IS-F, when it started raining a bit it was out of control.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

git-r said:


> I'd be interested to know the spec of your car.. Were they half hour sessions???
> 
> must have been really tough on your car if they were...
> 
> Thanks


Not tough on the car since it's been prepared properly. They were 30min sessions. Consider that smaller circuits are harder on the cars, less air for cooling, more turns and braking. I've never had a problem with cooling at Suzuka at all due to the longs straights which are good for cooling.

My specs:

Engine:
M's Intakes
Nismo MAFs
Trust IC hard piping kit
Trust Spec-R intercooler
HKS oil cooler/ filter relocation
Tomei Poncam Type B
Tomei cam pullies
HKS 2530 turbos
Trust Extension front pipe
HKS cat
HKS Silent Hi-Power Muffler
Tomei fuel pump
Tomei FPR
Tomei fuel pipe
Sard 700cc injectors
Earls fuel lines
Trust carbon air diversion plate
Apexi Power FC (tuned by Network)
Nismo Solid Shift
Repsol synthetic oil

Suspension:
HKS Hipermax II 
Nismo front upper link bracket
Nismo front upper links
Nismo tension rods
Nismo transverse links
Nismo rear upper arm frontside
Nismo rear upper arm backside
Nismo rear a-arm
Nismo stabilizer bars
alignment by Cockpit Zeal
6 point roll cage
Nismo front and rear tower bars

Brakes/wheels:
BCNR33 Brembos front and rear
Nismo stainless lines
Nismo S-Tune pads
Project Mu SCR rotors
Winmax racing brake fluid
Rays TE37 17x9.0 +22 wheels
RE01R tires 255/40/17

The car is running a max of 1.0kg of boost, which explains the lower power numbers. It could run up to 1.4kg of boost, but I'd rather keep the boost low and the engine safe as the internals are still stock.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Hey Daryl was that women not driving an R35 GTR?? She was a looker.


Ah, maybe she was driving the R35...those two were in the same paddock, so maybe I mixed them up.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> Ah, maybe she was driving the R35...those two were in the same paddock, so maybe I mixed them up.


It was the R35, when she got out it and took off her helmet, I had my cam pointed at her, but she looked at me like: SHINEEE BOIYAAA!! . . . so couldn`t push the record boutton . . .lol:nervous:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice spec

Hope you don't mind but I have lots of questions about your car.. 

Most impressive that your on standard (original?) bottom end. Does it run a thicker h'gasket? What sort of oil temps do you see during the 30 min session?

How often do you change your discs and pads? - how do the MU discs hold up to cracking?

You must have to really take it easy to make the tyres etc last.. I could only ever 5-10 mins hard use before the tyres would go off... oil temp would get too high etc..

The white 32 looked to be going flat out all the time lol!


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

Great photos thanks for sharing. Cant wait to be there for the 2011 GP.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

git-r said:


> Very nice spec
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I have lots of questions about your car..
> 
> ...


Yes, all internals other than the cams and pullies are standard. Haven't even touched the bottom end, including the head gasket. It could be the original 20 year old one!

Oil temps, on the factory meter they never go over the line above the 70 degree one. Oil cooling is not an issue since i have an HKS oil cooler, and Suzuka's long straights provide plenty of cooling wind for the cooler.

Discs and pads, haven't changed them since I bought them new 3 years ago, they've been through a lot, and still in good shape. The Project Mu rotors are great, long lasting and cheap on cost. The slits provide good cooling, and they still have lots of life in them even after all the races they've been in.

The pads are nearing the end of their lifespan, and I have a set of Endless Type-R that will go on next. The Nismo S-Tunes were great, no sqeaking and minimal dust with great performance, but Endless gave me this set to try for free, so I can't give up that offer. Probably will put them on over the winter when the car is not being used, so no reviews until next spring.

The tires, awesome, it's my second set of RE01Rs, I used them on my 18" wheels, and using them on these 17" as well. They are really predictable, and stick well when warm. These ones came with the wheels, and are in good shape but a little old and getting hard. So I will replace them with something else next summer probably, maybe going with something even more aggressive, perhaps Advan A048 since the car is not a daily driver.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for that

I'm amazed you've made your brakes last that long:bowdown1:

the bridgestones are great tyres... I used to get them very cheap in run-flat and they were excellent - just bloomin heavy!

always good to hear about standard engines going on and on:clap:

You should get some pics and specs up in the gallery..

I had an oil cooler and was just running standard turbos but would reguarly see over 110 degrees, even on longer tracks. I did rev the crap out of it tho due to it's lack of grunt.. 

I managed to crack a set of discs in 1 trackday too - they were cheap rubbish tho.. I must have been through 6 sets of various makes on the front. All would warp then crack after a few trackdays.. Some of the cracks were amazing! looking at pictures of it on track the discs would be glowing orange when hard lapping.. Looked great but bloody expensive:chuckle:

Where do you have your oil cooler located? Mine was just in front of the rad but a mates car runs it in the vents next to the intercooler and it seems to
work better..

Yeah more pics of your car please:clap: 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing story there :clap:

I just hope I will be able someday to taste trackdays


----------

